# Boise Creek Boer Goats, Enumclaw, WA



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying to start a small herd for eventual meat production. If you are a breeder that has stock to sell, please contact me. We recently completed our re-fencing project and are now read to start buying does; not ready for a buck just yet. We currently have 2 pet goats that we won't be using for breeding purposes.

Also, would love to hear of goat vet recommendations in the Enumclaw area. My regular horse vet can do some stuff, but if I need a goat specialist it would be nice to know who people prefer.

hlala:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

I believe there are 2 people on here from WA that raise boers but I am not sure if they have anything to sell. Nancy D is one of them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Pam who also raises them is in Northern CA.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Thanks RPC :hug: Hi Latigo Liz, right now I have two yrlng does who could go.
One was just exposed & the other is in with buck right now.
I like to raise them thick & meaty.
Doe #1 (Shotgun) is going to be a big girl. Dam & older half bro on site as well as buck.
Doe #2 (Tess) is more feminine. Both have 1+1 clean teats & good bites.
They are both registered with ABGA but not show material. Tess has one horn that is bent at the end like a thumb & Shotgun lacks pigmentation on head & tail but both should be good mothers in 5 mos.
Feel free to contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

I live in Enumclaw too. I don't have anything for sale though. Hopefully some day. I bought a doe from Nancy D and I really like her. Nancy's does are big and healthy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

That is awesome that you both live in the same city.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*



Tenacross said:


> I live in Enumclaw too. I don't have anything for sale though. Hopefully some day. I bought a doe from Nancy D and I really like her. Nancy's does are big and healthy.


Thanks Tenacross, she was my favorite from last year but we're out of space here. She went to a great home!


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

I'll see what I can do about getting up there to visit you Nancy. I am pretty busy with a bunch of stuff this weekend and then getting ready for a horsemanship clinic next weekend with Buck Brannaman. Maybe in 2 weeks or so I can make it up there. Can't really focus on the goat stuff until after that clinic.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

No problem! Will try to send the pics in a few. No pressure, take your time. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Pics too dark. This may take a few days. :sigh:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

No worries. I'll keep checking back.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Well, we ended up going with a non-registered herd. A local family is moving and needed to disperse their herd, so we bought 15 head and got their dogs, too. It was just too good a deal to pass up. We may transition to a registered herd at some point, but since we're not interested in showing right now, only in raising for market, we bit the bullet so to speak.

Nancy, I did get your pics. Thanks for sending them! I may hit you up for a buck someday in the future when we need some new genes.

Better pictures coming in daylight today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Good for you! Glad you got dog to go with you'll never regret that. They look a little stressed but will settle in soon.
Who was sellling out?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Any preggos?


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Yes, a bunch should be...not sure on their approximate kid dates...need to asses them all and do some trimming once I get the stanchion. We're soon to be more overwhelmed I think! :O

We just wanted the dogs to go to a good home. We didn't really need them, but they are nice dogs.
Fantello Farms. Local Enumclaw family. They had an older registed buck, but I wasn't interested in him since he's the sire of most of the ones we bought I think.

The other half of the herd is going through the auction at the Enumclaw Sales Pavilion today...if anyone is interested. Should be lots of younger stock at the sale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Very nice boers.....congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Wow! Nice find! The dogs look so sweet too. Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Nice find! Congrats! There is a breeder here in the gorge. Gorgeous boers. Don't personally know her, but have heard good things!

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

They do look pretty good! I like the one on the right in that 2nd pic, nice width to her. :thumb:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

We got pretty lucky. Not the best timing, but "family financing" sure helped out a ton!


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

If and when you are ready for a new Boer, got to the Cascade Boer Goat Association website for a list of breeders.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Say Polopony are you a member? Lots of great breeders in CBGA!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*



LatigoLiz said:


> The other half of the herd is going through the auction at the Enumclaw Sales Pavilion today...if anyone is interested. Should be lots of younger stock at the sale.


Crud. I usually go to that sale just to watch and didn't today.
How did they sell at the sale?


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Thanks polopony, I will! And when I need "new blood" I may look for an AI option for our better does.

Tenacross, I didn't go to the sale today. Too busy running errands and entertaining family (aka investors). I am pretty sure that there were some kids that went through and probably sold well. And the senior buck hopefully went with papers and sold well. But it's not exactly a premium auction. Most probably went for meat, which is a viable market here, and which is why we bought what we did.

The goats and dogs are destressing and settling in. I hope to get them out on some pasture or bush if the weather cooperates. Plus, I will be assessing the does as my time permits this week. Of course the hubby is leaving for a work trip tomorrow for 5 days! :/ Oh well. Stuff always seems to happen like that around here!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Looks like a nice bunch of gorls you got! Wish there was someone close to me with a boer buck!


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Where in WA are you? There's a buck on CL right now.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/2699151504.html


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Liz that buck is castrated so its a wether now.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Gah. Didn't really read very well, did I?


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

@ Itchysmom,

Where are you in WA? if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

I am in Enumclaw, about 25 miles SE of Seattle and 20 miles east of Tacoma in the foothills.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Our herd is getting settled into a routine. We have removed the buck from the full herd to regulate when he has access. He's close, but not directly in with all of the girls. We did have at least one younger doe abort/miscarry a week after the herd got here. I attribute it to stress. The buckling twins looked to be about 6 weeks along. We may have a second doe that aborted or has something else going on. Not sure. She looks OK, but I am keeping an eye on her. We treated the goats and the dogs for lice/fleas tonight. I feel like I itch all over just thinking about it.  Waiting on blood test results from WSU before we do much more vet work. Dogs will be neutered soon...so tired of the posturing and fighting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Sorry the one aborted/ hope the other doe is ok.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Looking to buy registered pure Boers in WA state*

Yeah, me too, but not all that unexpected since they were pretty stressed by the move and it was one of the young ones. They are all quite hilarious in their routine now, and this dry weather certainly is helpful!


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

I changed the title of the thread since it seems I have posted quite a few pics of our herd on it. :laugh: 

Admins, please feel free to move it if it fits better in a different section of the forum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Admins, please feel free to move it if it fits better in a different section of the forum.


 I moved it for you ...to "goat frenzy" ..seems like a better place for it.... :thumb: :greengrin:

Sorry the Doe aborted .....  :hug:

Nice goats you have there..... :hi5:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! It is a much better place. 

Thanks. Hopefully she'll take and carry full term next try...

Thanks! So far we're happy with them. Just scrambling to get our barn facilities set up before kids start arriving.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! It is a much better place.


 You are very welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

We have our first kid!

A darling little buckling. So far so good. I found him all dry and being taken care of by mama and guarded by Mack. I think he's just adorable! we are total newbies, and hopefully he will grow up healthy and strong. We're not totally ready here, but it looks like we're well on our way to getting off the ground!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! He is so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..too cute...a big congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

It's been a crazy few weeks. After the first buckling, we had about a week off before kidding kraziness set in. We had NINETEEN more kids in a span of 7 days! The last little buckling we had didn't make it 24 hours. I think his mama was stressed and delivered him a bit too early. I had to "go in" to get him positioned correctly, and he just didn't seem to be quite done developing. Stomach tubed and bottle fed him, but he just wasn't strong enough to make it. Thankfully the other 18 are doing just fine. Most of the mamas are great and doing their jobs. So, now we're just letting everyone grown and in the next few months we'll assess the doelings to determine which to keep and which will be market does. I am pretty sure all of the bucklings will go for market, unless one stands out as superior. I have some pictures posted on FB, and will be adding lots more to our web site, too.
http://www.facebook.com/BoiseCreekBoers

Not too bad for never having birthed out any livestock before... I survived!!!

Mack and a few of his charges:









Jack is still needing a new home. Please contact me if you are interested!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! :applaud:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow.. you're getting right into the thick of "goats 101"... You have a nice looking herd! Congratulations on the new herd and the kids. I'm in WA too, but up in Everett and I have 4 Nigi does, and so far, 2 doe babies.... more to come this week. Welcome!


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks. Nothing like trial by fire and learning as you go, eh? We've had our 2 auction "rescue" goats for a while, but haven't had breeding stock at all. Now we do, and now I just have to go through the whole marketing and selling part. Gotta take that Langston U goat course, too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW Liz you sure have been threw it all in just a few short months. I must say you have done awesome. Just a fun fact my last name is Clark also. Well good luck in the next part of your adventures.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Roger. If I didn't have horse/dog/cat/chicken experience already I think we would have given up. So far so good. Now we need to start considering some registered stock for herd improvement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...you have been really busy..... :shocked: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## ZimmermanFarm (Jan 7, 2015)

*Looking for a Boer buck for breeding*

Hi!

We are a newly established, small family farm that is mainly interested in traditional and sustainable farming methods (homesteading), and I am looking for a quality Boer buck for breeding.
I've done a bit of reading on the LaMancha - Boer cross (the LaBoers) and wanted to get some information from other breeders in my area before we got serious about this. Our goats are pets, lawnmowers, milkers and (in the future) will be meat goats as well. Can anyone give me their impressions on a LaMancha - Boer cross? I've got a nice black LaMancha doe with 1+1 teats and a healthy bone structure that I would like to breed in the near future.

Thanks!
Syvilla


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A lot of people seem to like that cross.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I absolutely love that cross!! Although sometimes they inherit all the negative traits of both and they are thin with poor udders lol... But i have had about twenty LaBoers go through my farm and nineteen were great  I still have three LaBoer does and they are my favs 



Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ZimmermanFarm said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are a newly established, small family farm that is mainly interested in traditional and sustainable farming methods (homesteading), and I am looking for a quality Boer buck for breeding.
> I've done a bit of reading on the LaMancha - Boer cross (the LaBoers) and wanted to get some information from other breeders in my area before we got serious about this. Our goats are pets, lawnmowers, milkers and (in the future) will be meat goats as well. Can anyone give me their impressions on a LaMancha - Boer cross? I've got a nice black LaMancha doe with 1+1 teats and a healthy bone structure that I would like to breed in the near future.
> ...


We still have a black headed 75% Boer buckling if you are interested. DOB was 8-12-14. 1:1 teats & looks a whole lot like his sire here in my avatar. He is not registerable. There are pics in the Meat Market section.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've never had a LaMancha, but I've got three Boer/dairy does - one half Toggenburg, one half Sable, and a junior that's half Saanen. The older two have very different body types but both are extremely productive does that raise big healthy kids and milk well. The junior's out of a champion Saanen doe with the best udder I've ever laid eyes on (still not sure why they bred her Boer!) so I've got high hopes for her too. I raise Kiko meat goats, and will have some kids with various Boer percentages that can be registered AKGA if you're interested.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a purebred lamancha doe bred to my 75% boer buck and am looking foreword to seeing what we get. Both the animals are lovely and have great dispositions! Whatever we get will be a sweetheart!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

